# Questions on rat wheels.?????



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello i have seen many rat wheels on the forums. Most of them are plastic and they seem to attach to the bars on the side of the cage. I think exercise is very important and dont own any rat wheels. Do all rats use these wheels??? Where do i get good qaulity rat wheels on a budget? Thanks and feel free to post answers questions and ideas -Josh


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Not all rats use wheels. Generally, those that do were introduced to them while young, though some learn to like them when they're older. 

I have a silent spinner wheel, which is a solid plastic, so no caught toes or tails.

Of course, none of my boys like it.


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

I also have a Silent Spinner wheel.  The blue one.










They don't use it very often. Most of the time they use it when I cleaned the cage and I put them back in the cage. :wink:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

So far, all of my rats enjoy running on wheels (or used to, in the case of the two that have passed on). Some jumped on right away, and some took a little while. One of my girls has been around a wheel since she was 5 weeks old, and didn't start using it until she was about 5 months.

I have experience with Comfort Wheels and Wodent Wheels. The Comfort Wheels, in my opinion, are not worth the money you will spend. They are very loud. They don't squeak, but they're just loud. I just got a Wodent Wheel last week, and it is so quiet in comparison I can actually sleep at night now! Two of my girls didn't start wheel running until I put that one in their cage. I think it's because it's not open like the Comfort Wheels and Silent Spinners - they wanted to go into the holes and discovered something really fun inside 

But not all rats will use wheels. I think girls are more likely to, just because they are generally more active, but my only male enjoyed his wheel as well.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wanted to get a few wheels for my baby rats and my female rat. I wanted a decent one that isnt too expensive. Kno any good sites with decent wheels and prices?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I have the same same prodlem as you. I have been looking all over for one in my price range and one that is a good size for a grown up rats to run on. I have seen the blue Silent Spinner wheel for sale but it was Â£19.99. Not sure if that is cheap or not. It was a good size low.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

hmm Is that 20 U.S. Dollars or is that diff currency? Anyways if i found a good wheel for 20dollars i would jump all over it... With shipping costs tho it gets expensive. I just need to kno pros-cons about wheels and what kinds to get etc. I dont wanna buy a wheel thats gonna get chewed up or rust over lol.... -Josh


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's US dollars... That's about how much I got mine for (PetCo).

The silent spinner and Wobust wheels seem highly recommended.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

My ratties never used wheels when I had them :? They were just fat laaazzzzy boyzzz :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you can get the 12" silent spinner online including shipping for $20 or petsmart/petco will pricematch if you bring in an ad where the wheel is cheaper online even at full price. you may be able to find a $15 one online (i used to have like 20 sites but i'll have to find them later - you can go thru sugar glider sites for links to cheap silent spinners too).

the plastic on the silent spinner is very hard so i think it discourages chewing, whereas the comfort wheel is a pretty yummy plastic. of course, it inevitably depends on the rat.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

the rats im looking into wheels for are 22days old (3weeks) So i dont know if they are chewers or not. Im looking to get a good tough exercise wheel thats also relatively quiet. Kno any online sites where they sell good wheels for around 20Dollars???


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Kim's Ark Rescue sells Wobust Wheels for $18 (not quite sure), but that's not including shipping. If the babies are female, you could get an 11" wheel, which are cheaper than 12" - but if they're male you'd have to upgrade when they grow up anyway. I know petsmart.com sells Wodent Wheels in 11" and 12" and petco.com sells Silent Spinners I think only in 12"


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I haven't been able to sex them successfully yet but i think there was 8boys and 5girls


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

do NOT get metal wheels... OP cut his ear open on one and i thought he was dying and I almost died of a heart attack. Go for plastic, they might chew it, but atleast it wont chew them.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Only 2 or my now 8 actually use wheels, but I like to have them available, since their both wheel nuts. I use a metal mesh wheel with is great for grip, and no chance of getting any tails caught.










(shown in my temporary QT cage)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's the same wheel that i have (the one reachthestars pictures). my first one lasted nearly 2years before it started to hold odor. i don't think the coating was done properly on that one though cause it did start to rust. the one i have now (same model) has shown no signs of rust though admittedly i have only had since may (it was a b-day gift for Kakushi). it can start to squek after a time but it easy peasy to take down when it gets annoying and you can very easily greese it with a bit of vegatable oil on the spokes too (i've done it once and it lasted almost 2 weeks of excessive use- most of mine like the wheel at least a bit and some like it A LOT-). i also have 11 rats using it too so i bet if you had less rats or rats that didn't use it as much as mine the greesing would last longer. when greesed it doesn't make any sound. i have never had issue with injury from this metal wheel either. after taxes it cost me $21.48 CDN from the pet store. the biggest one i have found was only 11" but it works out fine, stewart only ever wants to sleep in it but bribery will run on it for a little bit (my 2 boys).


----------

